# 180 Tails!



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

does anyone know anywhere to get 180 tails besides VISRACING.com? that is the only place i can find them and they are 400 dollarsUS. any help is appreciated


----------



## TonyO (Jul 15, 2003)

saw some on Ebay


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you after type-x (hotplate) or series 1/2 (flat)?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Joel said:


> *you after type-x (hotplate) or series 1/2 (flat)? *


lol 20 bucks says he doesn't kno wut ur asking  

if u can only find those lights at one site... ur not looking hard enough

do a search and i'm sure u will find many sites that the NF members have posted


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

looking for the 1/2 (flat)..............


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

might wanna try ebay for some used ones..or go to ur nissan dealer for a brand new one and pay too much for it. why not just get jdm kouki 180sx tails?? i think they look a whole lot better


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

wish i had a HB....lol


----------



## nut180sx (May 24, 2003)

$400 for the 1/2 flat???!!! OMG thats way to much, never pay that much, Nissan dealers wont know what the heck your talking about! they dont (very few of them out there) have a parts book for JDM parts only USDM, ebay is the way to go! i see them all the time on there!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

MoreRyc3 said:


> * wish i had a HB....lol *


it's actually a FB (fastback) but it's all good. 400 for some USDM 240sx fb tail lights is bs.. go jdm 180sx kouki :thumbsup:


----------

